
Ask HN: How do you use your RPi? - yitchelle
With the doubling of the RAM in RPi4 [0] with not much increase in the pricing, I am getting quite keen to get one, but I wouldn&#x27;t know what to do with it.<p>So what are you using your RPi for these days?<p>[0] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22434208
======
h2odragon
We have 3 TVs, all driven by RasPis running LibreELEC, reading media files
served off another RasPi file/web server.

I have another on my desk with environment sensors, for logging barometric
pressure; it has an arduino mega living on it to drive switches and whatever
else I find handy to drive on the desk. That system has become my linux host
for doing things like grabbing disk images and other stuff I'd rather not tie
my main computer down with.

I have thrown them down for temporary jobs like driving 3d printers and
running webcams as needed. I set up a retroPi MAME emulator for my daughter,
but let's face it PacMan doesn't compete with Minecraft so she never got much
use of it.

------
davidro
I have a few.. the only one that is actually doing anything is a [https://pi-
hole.net/](https://pi-hole.net/).

Another will likely end up as a media server running Jellyfin (open source
alternative to Plex)

------
mister_hn
In the past as Retropie console, not sits in a drawer

